# Chase Community Giving on Facebook



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes...I've been trying to get the word out for our local no-kill shelter in CT, The Meriden Humane Society. Not Animal Control. I think I have a few votes left!

Just be careful. I think they pull their list from the 501c3's. Yesterday I found a request for votes for a rescue that closed with the death of a wonderful man who ran it. The person removed the request not knowing.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks ... I voted!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I voted for Homeward Bound, Steve's group in CA. I don't even know if they know they are on the list! I think I was vote one or four. Thank you for voting no matter who you vote for. It's a wonderful opportunity for no-kill shelters and rescues. It's free and no spam... I've seen how hard the volunteers work for Meriden.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hmmm..... I voted for GRREAT and they only had four votes as well. They may not know they are on their either.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll vote for them in the morning. Just remind me which state they are in. I have a few votes left and was able to give my cousin a gift vote. She in turn gave me a gift vote. You can vote for 19 other charities, too.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Virginia. I just typed in Golden Retriever Rescue Education and Training. I was able to find them that way.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Kimm said:


> I voted for Homeward Bound, Steve's group in CA. I don't even know if they know they are on the list! . . .


That's one reason that I posted this here and on PetFinder. I think Chase used a listing of 501(c)(3) organizations and many have no idea they are listed. When I searched under my zip code, all of our school booster groups, PTA, etc are listed. I am the treasurer of our band booster group and we had no idea - of course, I have organized our students and parents to vote for us! 

But, most of my votes will go to pet related groups - especially the local groups. Best Friends (a great group who does wonderful work) gets lots of publicity and will get a lot of votes. There are many other equally deserving groups who probably need the money more.

Please continue to spread the word!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping

Please everyone vote!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Bumping it up


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, it looks like you can only vote for a charity once. Let's all go out and vote for them.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Voted for DVGRR, Yes everyone should VOTE!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You can only vote for one charity once, but you can also vote for 19 other charities. If you would consider voting for the Meriden Humane Society in CT, I'd surely appreciate it. The are one of our states no-kill shelters.

I voted for DVGRR and many others. I've met Robin Adams. She's a lovely woman.

Just voted for the Virgina Org.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Going to vote for the Meriden Humane Society now!!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I just e-mailed the fundraiser for GRREAT. Maybe we should let the actual rescue know they are on there so they can get their people to vote.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Please don't pass up the chance to vote folks. It's an easy way for you to sit at your computer and make a big difference in the lives of animals in need. If the Charity of your choice stays in the top 200 they will be awarded a $20,000.00 Grant!

This collage is of just a few of the dogs at the Meriden Humane Society (a no-kill shelter) in CT that appreciate your help. Wylie is a Puggle that was thrown from the 2nd story window!

You get 20 votes. You can vote for different charities in any state! One voice...One vote...can make a difference. Don't lose out on this Golden Opportunity!!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Bumping up!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Kimm, I have voted for Meriden - and I see they are doing well 

I e-mailed AGA and GRRA (Georgia golden rescues) today for a couple of dogs and I let them know about the program. Hopefully, they can get their staff/volunteers/adopters/etc voting.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Bumping Up!!! You can vote for your favorite charity and your friends favorite as well.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Meriden has dropped. At one point the were in the 70's, but as the voting nears an end they are in the 100's. I haven't checked the stats lately. I did the best I could to get the word out. I know 200 Charities will be awarded 20,000.00 and I will be happy for any charity that is blessed...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Yes...I've been trying to get the word out for our local no-kill shelter in CT, The Meriden Humane Society. Not Animal Control. I think I have a few votes left!
> 
> Just be careful. I think they pull their list from the 501c3's. Yesterday I found a request for votes for a rescue that closed with the death of a wonderful man who ran it. The person removed the request not knowing.


Yep I think your are riight - I found a service dog organization that disbanded years ago...


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

There appears to be some pretty organized groups that have hundreds of votes. Does anyone know if there is a Golden Retriever Cancer Research group on it? I can't find one and it would be great to try to pool votes to get something Golden Retriever related in the top 5. Every golden group I've looked at has 1-4 votes so there's about 200 votes divided for Goldens.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Packleader*

Packleader

I googled Golden Ret. Cancer Reseach and got the Golden Ret. Foundation,
Omaha, NE


*http://apps.facebook.com/chasecommu..._fb_fromhash=1e1e5900ebebea03a1752863919b2545

THEY ONLY HAVE 13 VOTES!!!*


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Voted for them.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Are these the same company? I'll vote for it, but want to make sure it is for research and not some other non-profit.
1. Golden Retriever Foundation Zeke Cancer Research Fund

2. http://apps.facebook.com/chasecommunitygiving/charities/141916711-zeke-fund-inc


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Bumping Up


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Packleader said:


> There appears to be some pretty organized groups that have hundreds of votes. Does anyone know if there is a Golden Retriever Cancer Research group on it? I can't find one and it would be great to try to pool votes to get something Golden Retriever related in the top 5. Every golden group I've looked at has 1-4 votes so there's about 200 votes divided for Goldens.


I think this is a great idea - maybe not for this cycle, but for the next one? I was sad to see that most of the groups I voted for only had a handful of votes. 

I also think that part of the problem is that groups don't know that this is going on and haven't mobilized their supporters. I e-mailed a couple of groups, but still didn't see much change. 

Kimm - I will post Meriden on my FB page and try to get my friends and family to vote! Can't make any promises though.

edited to add: I just checked and Meriden is currently ranked 118! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

Finn

It says that Zeke's Fund is in TX, so I think they are different.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Spartan Mom said:


> I think this is a great idea - maybe not for this cycle, but for the next one? I was sad to see that most of the groups I voted for only had a handful of votes.
> 
> I also think that part of the problem is that groups don't know that this is going on and haven't mobilized their supporters. I e-mailed a couple of groups, but still didn't see much change.
> 
> ...


Thank you...they keep moving down...they were once at 76! We did our best!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, Karen. I thought so, but wanted to check to make sure.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Only a few more hours left to help your favorite 501c3's get into the top 200. Right now Meriden is in 121st place, but there is a big push to get votes. I'll be glad when it's over! Happier if they are awarded 20,000.00! Good luck folks and don't miss out to make a difference. It costs nothing...


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Congratulations to Kimm and Meriden, which finished in the top 200 charities and will receive $20,000. 

Kimm - can you maybe share some wisdom with the group on how Meriden accomplished this. I think it would be great if we could get a Golden Retriever group in the top 200 next time!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you have my email address?


----------

